# Quandary: what is the best sweatband in your opinion?



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Hello fellow riders, 

I have noticed over the last few rides as the weather gets warmer, I tend to sweat a bit more. Yes, I know this is a shock! Who would have ever thought? 

Anyway, the sweat gets into my eyes and needless to say it burns, I was wondering if anyone had recommendations for a really good moisture wicking/holding/eliminating sweatband that I could wear under my helmet to prevent this from happening. I am hoping to find something as I have the New England Classic Tour de Cure coming up and it will be a miserable 150 miles if I don’t find something.

Thank you in advance for your assistance, pithy comments and other input!

EEC


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

My personal favorites.

Headsweats Shorty Beanie, Yellow (One Size) : Amazon.com : Sports & Outdoors


Pearl Izumi Transfer Cycling Cap, White, ONE : Amazon.com : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jun 21, 2013)

I use Halo tie bands for running and biking. They stay put really well and have a rubber ridge that keeps the sweat out of your eyes. They fit well under helmets also.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I use the Halo II headband and like it.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I have the same problem. Lately my sweat has been really salty and blinding when it gets in my eyes. I shave my head which makes it worse. Normally I wear a headsweat and they work great. But on extremely humid days and long rides, they become saturated. If I don't stop to wring it out, it turns into a faucet and just starts running sweat into my eyes.

I've heard good things (here on RBR) about the Sweat Gutr and plan on giving it a try. 
Sweat GUTR | The Ultimate Sweatband™ | Performance Headbands | Tunnel Vision, Inc.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I use the Halo headband and like it.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Head Sweats Super Duty. I would saturate the normal one.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

UnderArmour Mesh Skull Cap:

Men?s UA Mesh Skull Cap II | 1238782 | Under Armour US


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Based on the reviews I'd read and the recommendations here, I ordered a Halo II.

Thank you all.

EEC


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Halo II has been awesome for me in 90-100+ degree heat.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

ExChefinMA said:


> Hello fellow riders,
> 
> I have noticed over the last few rides as the weather gets warmer, I tend to sweat a bit more. Yes, I know this is a shock! Who would have ever thought?
> 
> Anyway, the sweat gets into my eyes and needless to say it burns, I was wondering if anyone had recommendations for a really good moisture wicking/holding/eliminating sweatband that I could wear under my helmet to prevent this from happening. I am hoping to find something as I have the New England Classic Tour de Cure coming up and it will be a miserable 150 miles if I don’t find something.


Another vote for Halo. Any sweat band/headsweat device can saturate and drip but I find the Halo to work better than just a sweatband. I can sometimes feel the sweat running down the side of my face just in front of the ears and I know that would have otherwise been dripping into my eyes. 

Sweat Gutr gets a comment once in a while but there doesn't seem to be much of a user base and some of the comments are quite negative. 

The real answer is to move someplace with really low humidity!


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

I purchased several doorags at the local army surplus store. they are made of cotton and work well for me in hot, humid florida. i wear them year round. i've worn contacts for 50 years and the doorags keep the sweat out of my eyes.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I use a Halo II sweat band. I live in South Louisiana where it is really, really humid and haven't had any sweat getting in my eyes or falling on my glasses issues. The Halo fits nicely under the helmet too. Halo has some other versions of their sweat band so check out their website. I even use the Halo in gym. 

In the "winter" I use a Headsweats Skull Cap or a Pearl Izumi skull cap or beanie--it's light weight but has some ear protection.


----------



## steve102 (Feb 4, 2012)

Halo works great. keeps the sweat out of my eyes!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Halo works. But personally I break out where it rests. Assume that is because the sweats sits there longer. 

Sometimes I just use a regular bandana.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I just bought the Halo and while it's not the coolest (temp-wise), it did keep the sweat from running down the front of my face. 
BUT, when I tilted my head to the side it all poured down the side of my face.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I had never heard of the Halo II until today. Being a bald guy, if I wear the Halo II and go for a ride here in sunny souther California, the top of my head is going to look like I have tiger stripes (even with sunblock). As such I opt for skull caps that 1) keep the sweat off my face 2) keep my head from tanning with odd helmet lines


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

You can also try putting a stripe of Vaseline just above your eyebrows. Sweat hits it and runs off to the sides.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

arai_speed said:


> I had never heard of the Halo II until today. Being a bald guy, if I wear the Halo II and go for a ride here in sunny souther California, the top of my head is going to look like I have tiger stripes (even with sunblock). As such I opt for skull caps that 1) keep the sweat off my face 2) keep my head from tanning with odd helmet lines


We're on the same boat. The Halo Skullcap works great. No funky tanlines!


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Social Climber said:


> I use the Halo headband and like it.


Same here. Not perfect but works well. Last ride I was doing an 1 hour climb with the sun beating on my back. At one point the sweat was going good, but I turned my head sideways and let the sweat go out the side and not run on my face while never missing a beat climbing. I wear glasses and I HATE sweat on the glasses. The halo works really well to keep the sweat out of my eyes and off my face. It can saturate and drip, but I am quite happy with how it works.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I normally use a cycling cap or a bandana.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

+1 for the Gutr. I like it because its less obtrusive than a sweatband and I don't need to wring it out when it gets soaked. The vaseline suggestion is interesting, I'll have to try it.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

arai_speed said:


> I had never heard of the Halo II until today. Being a bald guy, if I wear the Halo II and go for a ride here in sunny souther California, the top of my head is going to look like I have tiger stripes (even with sunblock). As such I opt for skull caps that 1) keep the sweat off my face 2) keep my head from tanning with odd helmet lines


Valid point and as a fellow bald man I get it, but here where the humidity is in the 80+% range in the summer, I find skull caps just too hot. Maybe there's some science that says otherwise, but my experience has been that skull caps are hotter than the headband when little to no evaporative cooling takes place.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Brilliant contribution to the dialogue, thanks!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Thin, full head cover, with a flap in the back over the neck. The flap stays dry in the wind, and wicks moisture from under the helmet. Works better than a band or a flapless cap.

Coolmax Skull Caps

That kind of thing.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

The skull cap looks cool, I generally prefer a short visor though. A skull cap with the rear flap and visor would be ideal imho.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Where is all the salt coming from? Have you always sweated like this.... or is your body doing something new? 

OK... I use cheap doo-rags because I am bald and I don't want the sun burning my head. I do sweat... everyone sweats... but I don't think salt is a major component in the sweat now-a-days. 

I am old... so I remember back in the old days of sports we took "salt pills". Even in school sports we had salt pill dispensers in the locker room. It's crazy to think we never knew any better... than to just gobble down salt. I think the "salt crust" left over in [most peoples] evaporated sweat [today] is mostly calcium, Potassium and other important trace minerals.

Does Sweating During Physical Exercise Make You Lose Important Minerals?


----------

